# .40 S&W



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

what are some of the better qualities the .40 S&Wglock has over the 9mm glock for target shooting, if any.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

if ur just doing target shooting and nothing else id get a 9mm, ammo is so cheap for them and its a good round. if u reload probaly wouldnt be too much of a difference.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When just punching paper for fun there is no difference at all. Well there is a little more recoil with the 40. When shooting for competition it can help you nick the ring. This will give you the next higher point. This is why many people use the 45 for competition. 
With that said ammo for the 9mm will be cheaper, but get what makes you happier. I like the 9mm.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the .40 cal would be the way to go. You can use it for target practice and it also doubles as personal protection, so it's more useful.


----------

